# Photography....



## Vidboy10 (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, I went around HK yesterday and took some pictures with my Nikon D5000.



Spoiler
















May post more tonight...


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice, those shots look awsome.


----------



## Raika (Dec 1, 2009)

Sweet stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't hold a camera properly without my hands shaking a little, so shots I take are a little blurry.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh, just fantastic. Very professional, but not to the point of feeling produced. They catch the eye without feeling like every other similar shot. I think the black and white tones may have something to do with that. Great work.


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 1, 2009)

It's awesome but somthing makes it look kinda blurry.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 1, 2009)

edge199715 said:
			
		

> It's awesome but somthing makes it look kinda blurry.


Not at all. Look very rich and professional to me, lovely pictures there, really like the waterfall.


----------



## playallday (Dec 1, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Sweet stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use a tripod.  I don't leave home without mine.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2009)

They are some photos, love the one looking over the water.


----------



## Splych (Dec 2, 2009)

They have places like that in HK!?

I especially like the 2nd picture. I have never seen a waterfall in person...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 2, 2009)

New one.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 3, 2009)

One more....


----------



## luke_c (Dec 3, 2009)

Hong Kong is so beautifull, better than skanky old Britain


----------



## Seven (Dec 3, 2009)

Great photos man, I really dig the first one and think it would look a better on a whole new level if you cropped it so that the skyline is the main feature in it. I feel the water's a tad distracting and that the skyline would probably look absolutely fantastic if you burned in the middleground to have more contrast against the background and cropped it so that the water is a less prominent element. 

The second one looks great as well with the fast shutter speed although I'd like to ask if it was possible to have a faster shutter speed. I've photographed small waterfalls before and it was usually pretty hard to get a good shutter speed to capture the individual drops of water without them blurring too much.

The third one garnered a good amount of my attention because I especially like night photography, having  seen a lot of photos of night scenes in Japan. It must have been extraordinarily bright in the particular scene you have there since the people aren't blurred out that much at all, in fact they're standing almost perfectly in place. I feel this photo would get a lot of good from having actual color on it; shop signs add so much vibrance and depth to night scenes, and desaturating it really removed a lot of the potential quality. Usually I'd reserve black and white for photos that focus well on shadows, midtones, and highlights, as well as excellent composure, but for this one I think would work so much better in the original color. Here's a pretty good photo of street signs in Shinjuku, Tokyo - http://www.flickr.com/photos/manganite/391469293/

The fourth one I actually don't have much to say except I like gates. Except that, I think the composition would work a lot better from a different angle.

Anyways, really nice shots, they could work a lot better with some editing, and as always a general rule of thumb is that most photos captured with auto functions should be edited for a lot more contrast. Always try to aim for black blacks and white whites without overkilling it. Looking forward for future shots from you! (:


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 7, 2009)

...Seven, That has to be the most detailed post I've ever seen. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And now...
I have 3 versions of this next photo...


Spoiler: Original













Spoiler: B&W













Spoiler



[title:Tempmas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Splych (Dec 8, 2009)

lmao. The tempmas one is win. What is that black figure anyway.?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 8, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> lmao. The tempmas one is win. What is that black figure anyway.?


My account mascot, guy, thingy, or what ever the shit you want to call it.

I may post more photo's latter.


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 8, 2009)

That is some awesome work!

I'm loving the picture of the city with the Christmas tree on the building.

You should get some more of the nature side of Hong Kong though. Not just the city. Like maybe some trees and the landscapes and such!


----------



## Minox (Dec 9, 2009)

I love photographing myself but sadly I haven't had an empty SDHC card for a while so I haven't taken many photos lately.

Some of these pictures looks really nice. But somehow I feel that the black and white kinda ruins parts of the pictures. Color is never wrong, so try not to kill it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Agreed, most pictures are better with colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What I don't like is when people take photos (amateur) and put things like black and white in or other obscure effects before it's taken. It's always best to take an original and modify copies later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those shots look great, Vidboy, liking the first one, the ground-level in-city one, and the tilted night-time one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soon, that place is going to look more like Coruscant...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 22, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Agreed, most pictures are better with colour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never like color in my photos due to the fact it makes my photos crappy.
When there B&W, I love them due to the fact it makes them look minimalistic.

My opinion though.


----------



## Creah (Dec 27, 2009)

your pictures are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm your fan now! haha, I'm just a wanna-be photographer who doesn't even have a camera of his own and ends up using his Nokia 2700c with only 2 mega pix to take pictures of the Philippine sites


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 2, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 2, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Nice


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 2, 2010)

awesome fotos, 
you took a great shot at the last one, perfect moment,
you also have a nice cam with the nd5000, 
probably its price worth


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Spoiler


holy shet new year?
awesome


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 3, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arghlebarghle. :3 That's one hawt photo.


----------



## 5% (Jan 7, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> New one.



I like this one


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 8, 2010)

Central in daytime


Spoiler











The Tai Fu Tai Masion


Spoiler











Outside my house


Spoiler


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 8, 2010)

playallday said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't have a tripod - try leaning against something - A tree, a Wall - even sitting down cross-legged & leaning your arms on your knees can help


----------



## House Spider (Jan 17, 2010)

Shit, Hong Kong sure is beautiful. Nice work on the pictures.


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 17, 2010)

You have good pictures.
You shoot good pictures.


----------

